# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ingegroeide nagel - Artikels

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*

Er is sprake van een ingegroeide nagel wanneer de zijrand van de nagel in de huid groeit in plaats van eroverheen. Deze aandoening komt veel voor, meestal bij de grote teen. Een ingegroeide nagel wordt ook wel unguis incarnatus of onychocryptose genoemd.

*Oorzaken
*
De meest voorkomende oorzaken van een ingegroeide nagel zijn slecht passende schoenen of onjuist knippen van de nagel. Te kleine schoenen drukken de nagel in de teen, waardoor deze naar binnen groeit. Wanneer de nagel te kort wordt geknipt of de randen worden afgerond kan de nagel tevens naar binnen groeien. Hoewel een ingegroeide nagel bij iedereen kan voorkomen, hebben mensen met gebogen of dikke nagels een grotere kans op deze aandoening. Daarnaast kunnen sommige verwondingen van de teen evoor zorgen dat de nagel naar binnen groeit.
*
Verschijnselen*

Een ingegroeide nagel kan plotseling ontstaan, meestal als gevolg van een verwonding, maar de meestal ontstaat deze aandoening gedurende een langere tijd. Aanvankelijk veroorzaken ingegroeide nagels geen problemen en worden mogelijk niet eens opgemerkt. Wanneer de aandoening verergert ontstaat er echter pijn, vooral wanneer druk wordt uitgeoefend op de huidplooi waarin de nagel is gegroeid. Het gebied eromheen is meestal rood en warm. Als de aandoening niet wordt behandeld, kan een infectie ontstaan waardoor pijn, roodheid en zwelling optreden. Soms komt er vocht uit de aangedane nagel. Als de infectie blijft bestaan wordt etter gevormd.

*Diagnose*

De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de medische voorgeschiedenis, het verhaal van de patiënt en de verschijnselen. Tevens wordt een lichamelijk onderzoek verricht. Het uiterlijk van deze aandoening is zeer karakteristiek en de diagnose kan meestal makkelijk worden gesteld. Soms worden bepaalde kwaadaardige afwijkingen uitgesloten met behulp van een biopsie.
*
Behandeling*

Een ingegroeide nagel geneest niet zonder behandeling. Wanneer de verschijnselen mild zijn, kan het knippen van de nagel voldoende zijn waarna steriel katoen onder de nagel kan worden aangebracht tot de zwelling verdwijnt. Binnen twee weken is de nagel dan volledig genezen. In geval van ernstigere verschijnselen wordt het ingegroeide deel van de nagel verwijderd. Dit is een eenvoudige ingreep met goed resultaat. Vooraf wordt door een injectie het gebied rond de nagel plaatselijk verdoofd. Indien nodig kan het overgebleven deel van de nagel aan het nagelbed wordt gehecht. Soms wordt fenol gebruikt om het deel te doden waaruit de afwijkend groeiende nagel is ontstaan.
Indien er een infectie is ontstaan, kan een ontsmettend of antibacterieel middel met behulp van watten onder de nagel worden aangebracht. De geïnfecteerde vinger of teen wordt twee tot drie keer per dag in warm water gebaad en zorgvuldig gedroogd. Als de infectie ernstig is, worden antibiotica in tabletvorm of via een injectie gegeven. Wanneer de voorgaande behandelingen niet werken, wordt de ingegroeide nagel geheel verwijderd waarna het nagelbed met fenol wordt nabehandeld. Andere behandelingen die wel eens worden toegepast zijn bevriezing , chemische stoffen of elektrische stroom. Soms is een biopsie nodig, aangezien kanker van de huidplooi op een ingegroeide nagel kan lijken en moet worden uitgesloten.
Bij patiënten met aandoeningen waarbij de perifere delen van het lichaam onvoldoende van bloed worden voorzien, is agressieve behandeling nodig omdat de aandoening anders zodanig kan verergeren dat amputatie van een vinger of teen onvermijdelijk is.

*Preventie*


Een ingegroeide nagel kan worden voorkomen door goed passende schoenen te dragen en door de nagels op juiste wijze te knippen.
*
Complicaties*

Infectie is de belangrijkste complicatie van een ingegroeide nagel. Wanneer deze ontstaan, worden ze agressief behandeld.

_www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Bij een ingegroeide nagel (unguis incarnatus) is een nagelrand meer dan normaal in het weefsel van de teen gegroeid. In de beginfase veroorzaakt dit een verdikking van de nagelwal, met overmatige eeltvorming. In een latere fase ontstaat er een ontstekingsreactie van de teen met overmatige groei van herstelweefsel ("wild vlees"). Dit kan leiden tot een rode en pijnlijke zwelling.
Een ingegroeide nagel bevindt zich meestal op de grote teen.

*Oorzaak*
Een ingegroeide teennagel kan verschillende oorzaken hebben:

* slecht passende schoenen (te smal of te kort);
* verkeerd knippen van de nagels (te kort en/of ronde hoekjes);
* een klap op of verwonding van de teen (bijvoorbeeld tijdens werk of sport);
* een (aangeboren) afwijkende vorm van de nagel, bijvoorbeeld een bolle nagel;
* overmatige transpiratie (zweetvoeten), waardoor verweking van de nagelwal en meer bacteriegroei ontstaat;
* een (aangeboren) afwijkende stand van de voet, bijvoorbeeld een platvoet of een knikvoet.

*Behandeling*
Er zijn - afhankelijk van mate van ingroei en de ontstekingsverschijnselen - verschillende behandelingen mogelijk.

Als de nagel nog niet al te ver is ingegroeid, kunnen eenvoudige, niet-chirurgische, maatregelen het probleem vaak verhelpen. Deze behandelingen worden vaak door een pedicure of (na verwijzing door de huisarts) door een podotherapeut uitgevoerd:

* het verwijderen van overtollig eelt van de nagelwal;
* het afvlakken (gladvijlen) van de nagel en/of nagelrand;
* het aanbrengen van een klein gaasje tussen nagelrand en nagelwal;
* het aanbrengen van een nagelbeugel (orthonyxie) door de podotherapeut. Hierdoor kan een kromme en ingegroeide nagel weer recht groeien;
* een beginnende ontsteking kan worden behandeld met voetbaden of door betadine jodium aan te brengen op de ingegroeide nagel.

Bij een ver ingegroeide nagel, uitgebreide wild vlees vorming, of wanneer het probleem iedere keer terugkomt, kan het nodig zijn een chirurgische ingreep uit te voeren. Een dergelijke ingreep kan, onder plaatselijke verdoving, door de huisarts of door een specialist in het ziekenhuis worden verricht.

* In veel gebruikte ingreep is de Partiële Matrix Excisie (PME). Hierbij wordt de nagelrand en een klein gedeelte van de nagelmatrix verwijderd. De nagelmatrix, ook wel nagelwortel genoemd, ligt voor het grootste deel onder de nagelriem. Het is de plaats van waaruit de nagel groeit.
* Een andere methode is fenolisatie. Ook hierbij verwijdert de arts aan de aangetaste zijde een smalle rand van de nagel. Vervolgens wordt met een wattenstokje vloeibare fenol op een klein gedeelte van de nagelmatrix (de plaats waar de nagel groeit) aangebracht. Hierdoor wordt dit stukje van de nagelmatrix vernietigd.
* In sommige gevallen wordt een uitgebreidere ingreep uitgevoerd. Bij een zogenaamde wigexcisie wordt een strook nagel inclusief de nagelmatrix en het nagelbed (het weefsel onder de nagel) verwijderd. Ook kan het soms nodig zijn een halve of hele nagel te verwijderen.

Welke behandeling de voorkeur heeft hangt onder meer af van de mate van ingroei en ontsteking, of er al eerdere behandelingen hebben plaatsgevonden en de ervaring van de arts met een bepaalde ingreep.

Bij iedere chirurgische ingreep is er een kleine kans op complicaties, zoals een nabloeding of een wondontsteking. Waarschuw in dat geval uw behandelaar. Voor de pijn na de ingreep is meestal een eenvoudige pijnstiller, zoals paracetamol, voldoende.

Een ingegroeide teennagel kan hardnekkig zijn! Bij elke behandeling is er een kans dat de nagel in een later stadium opnieuw ingroeit.

*Preventie*
De volgende maatregelen kunnen helpen om ingegroeide nagels te voorkomen:

* De teennagels kunnen het best recht worden afgeknipt, zonder dat de nagelhoekjes worden uitgeknipt.
De nagels van de handen mogel wel rond geknipt worden.
* Kies schoenen die ruim genoeg zijn.
* Let goed op uw voeten. Wacht niet te lang en neem maatregelen bij beginnende ingroei of ontsteking

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Agnes574

*Ingegroeide nagels kan je voorkomen* 

Een ingegroeide teennagel komt vaak voor bij de grote teen. De punt of rand van de nagel is dan in de huid gedrongen. Vaak ontstaat op deze plek overtollig eelt. Dit kan flink pijn doen en leiden tot een ontsteking.

*Lees het volledige artikel op;
http://plusmagazine.rnews.be/nl/gezo...n-je-voorkomen*

----------

